# Company In Business



## Irish Pat (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if Exoticblanks are still in business,placed order,sent two emails with no reply,I know people may be busy but at least reply to customers.I can take my business elsewhere.Anyone know??


----------



## TonyL (Sep 10, 2014)

Spoke to Ed yesterday or Monday. Received my order today.


----------



## Silverado (Sep 10, 2014)

I also had problems with them Yesterday. I wanted to add 15 items to my order from the night before. Sent a email and then left a phone message with no replys.Now I have to pay for 2 shipping charges.
 They used to be my go to place first but they are now my last resort.


----------



## donnalleyd (Sep 10, 2014)

Exotic blanks has been very good to me.  I ordered recently and forgot to add bushings as it was a new pen to me.  Even though I placed 2 separate orders they caught it packed into one box and refunded my shipping.  I did not prompt any of this.  Exotic Blanks has now got a very loyal customer.


----------



## Irish Pat (Sep 10, 2014)

This is in fact my first order and may be my last,not a good start.I can get my supplies from another company don't worry.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 10, 2014)

Good company to do business with. I'm something must be going on with Ed or you would have got a response.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 10, 2014)

Guy's I know Ed will get back to you, we all at times have problems (I know I have had mine) and don't get back to folks as soon as we would like. Could be his internet is down, also could be something personal. Even though we are competitors of sorts I  understand that stuff happens beyond our control, Call him and I bet he will get back to you.


----------



## glenspens (Sep 10, 2014)

Irish Pat said:


> Does anyone know if Exoticblanks are still in business,placed order,sent two emails with no reply,I know people may be busy but at least reply to customers.I can take my business elsewhere.Anyone know??


  Send ed4copies a pm


----------



## Irish Pat (Sep 10, 2014)

I would like to call him but I live in IRELAND.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 10, 2014)

When I spoke to them last week, they were piled up with orders trying to fill them.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for your concern, we are alive and well!!

And many of you are keeping us busy---THANK YOU!!

Our priorities are simple:  1) We fill the on-line orders that are paid for.   We can do 3-4 domestic orders in the time it takes to do one international!   2) We answer emails that are simple questions (usually about 2 dozen a day)
Throughout the day, I answer the phone.   I just checked and yesterday I answered a dozen calls, meanwhile I found an answer for two different customers that needed a pen kit we don't handle or was currently out of our stock and not available from our sources.  

So, my best estimate is about 50 customers got the best service they could get, anywhere!!  Another dozen talked with me and those requests were handled.

Pat, you may have forgotten, but you did place an order with Exotics in January. (Number 2458)  Very similar scenario--you wanted us to give you the cost of shipping.  So, we pulled the order, weighed and found the cost---you cancelled the order.  We put it back in stock.  Since then, you have asked and received answers to several questions by email.  Tuesday morning you requested that we again get the cost of shipping your order, from USPS and DHL.  Sorry, we just have not had time to do that.  If you had followed our policies--place the order, pay for it and we will return any overpayment, it would have gone out yesterday evening USPS.

Tim, I have looked for an email and don't find one---sorry I did not reply to your phone message, "Call me".
It was, indeed a busy day.

But, at the end of the day, all the orders that came in and were paid for, were shipped. The customers who called and talked with me were handled.   We will continue to attempt to keep this up.

We sincerely enjoy being busy---Dawn stays here all night three nights a week to keep NEW products being posted for your shopping pleasure.  I am painfully aware, after thirty years of selling, that I cannot please everyone---but we will keep trying!!

Happy Wednesday!!  We will be here Saturday and Sunday, too.

Edit in:  From 2 to 6 PM, we are pulling, checking, boxing and labeling orders to ship.  The Post Office takes them to Milwaukee at 6 PM, I cannot be late.  So, sometimes I do not answer the phone during this time.  AFTER 6 PM, I answer unless I am out of the office.


----------



## Irish Pat (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for reply through this website.I have no problem with your company and your paid up order customers but do you not expect me to questain my shipping cost as I feel paying $59 or so to send a few items to Ireland while I know that in the USA and even over here the postal service is on weight,eg 4lbs.Would you not think that it is your company first asks your customer to put the order in a que,first you pick it then weigh it and then get back to the customer to give me a quote.I would at least expect a return via email telling me your conditions.
 The reason I cancelled last Jan was that I seen that your shipping was to high,no fault of your,but telling people on the forum is not right.Most computer systems on the net calculate the shipping and then at that stage a customer can then decide if he wanst to buy on not.It is not my fault you have a PC like you have.I have owned a company here in Ireland for the past 20 years,I have 12,000 products on site.I would say we all would go crazy if a customer of mine placed a order,we weigh it and then get back with a quote.If customers waited that long I woul have no business today.
 Ed,by the way,most of your competitors charge $24.95,sorry your postal service charges this amount for a flat rate box,simple.
 Finally I wish you good luck with your business.Regards Pat.


----------



## dankc908 (Sep 10, 2014)

Irish Pat said:


> The reason I cancelled last Jan was that I seen that your shipping was to high,no fault of your,but telling people on the forum is not right.



Irish Pat -- You were the one that started this 'nastiness' on the forum and Ed was only replying.  What "is not right" is that you brought this up on the forum and then expect Ed to not reply in that same venue.  "What's good for the goose is good for the gander".  Personally, I have had nothing but the best service and merchandise from Exotic Blanks and I hate to see a good vendor treated so shabbily!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2014)

Now that I have a little time, I will say only that I have learned over the years that it takes two to argue---so I have posted what I have to say and will not be saying anything more about this incident.

What I WILL say is, Monday was a federal holiday.  EDIT IN: Dawn has corrected me---the holiday was LAST week!!  We have no idea WHY Tuesday was so busy, but it was!

There was no mail service.   INCORRECT-ed!!  So, Tuesday we had several postal "bins" of packages.  If memory is correct, we did upwards of fifty orders, both USPS and UPS (a little farther away, and open til 6:30, I deliver the packages to both places every evening)  When we were done, I admit I was pooped, as was Dawn.  But we DID continue filling orders (internationals) until we left at 11 ish.    Dawn had stayed here both Sunday and Monday all night.

Today, I received a half dozen emails thanking us for the quick service and accommodating their last minute needs.

Exotics has been around now for nearly six years.  I have often said, "Some day someone will complain on IAP---we are NOT perfect"  It is almost a relief to have this thread.

Now, it's 9:30 and I think I will be going home.  Dawn plans to stay to put up products:  we call this business as usual.  "Sorry" to those who disagree. See you all tomorrow!

And THANKS to those who wrote those emails that came today----your timing was spectacular!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 10, 2014)

This is a great topic of discussion! I can understand both sides of the problem here. Irish Pat makes a great point about the feature being automatic on the EB site for a customer. I too like that feature and many times open up two different pages with vendors and compare the pricing and whoever gives me the best is who gets my business. Unless timing is critical, i will go with the lowest prices.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 10, 2014)

In my opinion, Ed/Dawn/Exotics Blanks has set the bar very high in terms of customer service, free advice, videos, availability, fair pricing, amazing selection, doing the right thing, fast & reasonable shipping (can only speak for the USA), politely responding to criticism, and just being the type of guy/gal I wish lived next door to me (and I already have great neighbors). In terms of business models and customer service, I would put them in the 99th percentile. I have also founded, funded, launched, sold, audited, grown many businesses. I am amazed by how well they leverage themselves to ensure a consistent and pleasurable customer experience. I would think they employ at least 10. And I get to speak to owner every time!

Maybe, I am just easy to please .

Keep up the outstanding work!


----------



## jhawth25 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have not been on the site for a while and I do not know Ed personally but every time I order from him it has been wonderful.  I will continue to order from him whenever possible.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm so glad that I'm not a business, the stress of it all, would kill me in no time now, many years ago, it would be OK but not these last few years.

I also see the manual shipping calculations, to be a big problem and time consuming, I have the opportunity to resolve that issue when I put together my private web-store but, on my eBay-store, that has been reduced as fast as possible, I didn't have the shipping tools I got from Shopify and I can see the difference with both steel running.

However, you don't have to be "big" to get unsatisfied buyers, sometimes the smallest of things create a big fuss to some people, on the other hand, I'm perfectly and most probably certain, that I will "spit the dummy" if I feel that I haven't been treated fairly when I make a purchase, (any purchase) so, I follow the principle that, "don't do to others what you don't like for yourself...!" even then, I fail to please everyone and I'm in a very minor scale of things, when it comes to dealing with buyers so, I understand well what big sales volumes can to to a business, you either have enough money to pay good wages to qualified workers and divide them in every area of the business or, you try to be at 5 places at the same time and, someone/something has to be left behind, for sure...!

Did I say that, I'm so glad that I'm not a growing business...????

Small, in MY circumstances suits me just fine but, I feel the pain of the "big" fellows...!:redface:

Take it, for what its worth...!

Cheers
George


----------



## pensmyth (Sep 11, 2014)

Irish Pat, maybe you should try shopping a little closer to home. There are several vendors in the UK that sell exactly the same supplies as here in the states. I'm sure shipping wouldn't as big an issue. Here's one. 
Good Luck Mate.
Pen Kits


----------



## Irish Pat (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you for all the comments,good to hear what other people may say.Shipping is a big factor for me,if the goods cost $130 and the shipping is $59,thats crazy in any form.May be I want to see the shipping come up each time I would order instead of waiting a few days to see what the cost of the shipping.I know myself that the goods I was ordering would weigh less than 4lbs,therefore $25.May be I need goods in a hurry(shipping up to 12 days to Ireland)
 Ed and Co,I sorry if I offended you or your business in any way.I still would like to do business with you,kits over here and the UK are expensive and they don't have the choice of goods.


----------



## chrisk (Sep 11, 2014)

@Irish Pat
Weight and volume are two parameters to take into account as far as shipping is concerned. A USPS "Priority Mail International Small Flat Rate Box" has limited space. I don't know but maybe volume was the issue with the order you cancelled.

@ed45copies
Ed for sure I personnally would have cancelled such an order too. That said, I don't know if you are aware that for intenational shipments, the USPS offers an alternative to the SFRB, that is the "Priority Mail International Large Video Flat Rate priced box". Same price ($24.95) and a lot more space to fill in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 11, 2014)

Irish Pat said:


> I would like to call him but I live in IRELAND.



Pat I live probably further from Ed than you have called him often and I am gobsmacked by his courtesy and service. You know me and I have phoned you as well from here in Australia the first and best way to solve a problem is face to face or phone call mate. I do trust you get to know him as I do as I regard him as my friend.

Take care mate Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Sep 11, 2014)

I placed an order last Friday and received it Monday.  I'm a frequent customer and have never had a problem with shipping time.  Having said that,  they could improve in the communication area.  Inquiry's and last minute items via the phone or contact are not answered, but messages thru IAP are answered promptly, so I believe he may have a problem with his website.
Exotic blank products are of great quality, and Dawn and Ed are great people that may have a hard time answering all there calls, but they to the impossible to ship the same day.  Running a small but growing business isn't easy and as our fellow IAP members we should be patient and understanding.  Exotic Blanks is a business that was born here on IAP and should be supported be it's members as well as others like Silver Pen Parts, The classic Nibs, etc. 
If anyone decides to not buy from them, they will be not only loosing a great supplier but a wonderful business partner.  
Joey


----------



## Shock me (Sep 11, 2014)

I LOVE Exotic Blanks!
But the mobile website?
Umm....


----------



## Irish Pat (Sep 11, 2014)

Matter CLOSED,thank you eveyone.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 11, 2014)

Shock me said:


> I LOVE Exotic Blanks!
> But the mobile website?
> Umm....


 
Dawn has spent a significant amount of time trying to get software that will make phones display the site better.

PLEASE PM her with any details ----phone type, operating software, etc.

THANKS!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 11, 2014)

Irish Pat said:


> Thank you for all the comments,good to hear what other people may say.Shipping is a big factor for me,if the goods cost $130 and the shipping is $59,thats crazy in any form.May be I want to see the shipping come up each time I would order instead of waiting a few days to see what the cost of the shipping.*I know myself that the goods I was ordering would weigh less than 4lbs,therefore $25*.May be I need goods in a hurry(shipping up to 12 days to Ireland)
> Ed and Co,I sorry if I offended you or your business in any way.I still would like to do business with you,kits over here and the UK are expensive and they don't have the choice of goods.


Not necessarily.  Aside from the weight they must also fit into a particular size (not awfully big Small Flat Rate Box) package to go for the $24.95 -- and that is just the postage it does not include insurance.  I charge $30.00, and when all costs are included still lose on some international shipping.  

The next size flat rate box that can be used for USPS international air shipping is Medium Flat Rate Box and costs $61.75. Regular Priority mail (which might not include tracking) is about $45.00 for one pound.  USPS can be shipped surface mail a little cheaper but takes a lot longer.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 11, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> Shock me said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE Exotic Blanks!
> ...



Many times, I've found that a good solution is simply offering a link to the regular site.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 11, 2014)

Additional information about "international":  If we ship UPS, there is a $25 charge to the recipient for the service of "clearing customs".  I am told FedEx has a similar charge.  The recipient will also be charged VAT (Value added tax) in Europe, along with their customs.  Payment for ALL of these charges is required at point of DELIVERY!!  (Customer has to pay it  to get the package from the delivering company)  NONE of this benefits ExoticBlanks in any way, but if we fail to mention it, I expect "flack" from the customer----I don't blame them----But I also don't know the local charges for every country in the world---so my "quotes" could be incomplete, which is a major reason why I hate giving quotes.

We generally ship USPS.  This is the least expensive we have found.  The exceptions generally occur in countries where the mail service is suspect (South Africa comes to mind immediately).  In all cases, we charge whatever we have to pay.  

Yes, we are aware of the video box and we use it often.  There is also the ability to use the "regional" boxes, which is fairly new.  So, when we are asked to quote a shipping charge, it requires a weight, size and full address and, often a phone number in order to GET a QUOTE.  All of this, as well as replying to "educational emails" is part of customer service which we do at no charge to the customer.  HOWEVER, the paying customer orders DO come first.  It is our goal to have every order that we receive by 4PM go out in that day's mail.  

Larger companies have contracts with UPS and FedEx.  I recently talked with a business owner who got 80% (Eighty==that is NOT a typo) reduction in his shipping.  THAT makes shipping a major profit center!!  They charge customers the commercial rate and pocket the difference (this is called "profit" and keeps them operating--yes, I have "green eyes" but I certainly think this is ethical--they use their size as a competitive advantage).

Our "flat-rate" shipping does not cover our costs.   But, we try to keep it simple.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 11, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Irish Pat said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the comments,good to hear what other people may say.Shipping is a big factor for me,if the goods cost $130 and the shipping is $59,thats crazy in any form.May be I want to see the shipping come up each time I would order instead of waiting a few days to see what the cost of the shipping.*I know myself that the goods I was ordering would weigh less than 4lbs,therefore $25*.May be I need goods in a hurry(shipping up to 12 days to Ireland)
> ...



Don't forget the large video box.  As mentioned previously, it ships for the same price as the small flat rate box but is something like 40 in³ bigger.


----------



## Gord K. (Sep 11, 2014)

Just my two cents:

The first time I was going to order from Ed and Dawn the $59.95 shipping cost turned me off, and actually upset me. I didn't complete the order at that time. I hadn't read the rest of the page where they mention adjusting the price after the order is packed and sent and the actual cost is known.

I have since ordered from them, and will again as needs arise, and they promptly refunded the shipping cost difference to my credit card as promised. As an international customer - there is that border between Canada and the US - I was very happy with their service.


----------



## scjohnson243 (Sep 11, 2014)

I order more and more from EB.... I mean, it couldn't have ANYTHING to do with free candy!


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 11, 2014)

Call them....the number is on the website....I spoke to Ed and Dawn three days ago....placed an order....


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 11, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Irish Pat said:
> ...


Does not ship to all countries I think only Canada and one maybe two others.  I use it frequently for Canadian shipments.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 12, 2014)

A lot of people comment on my international shipping rates and how economical they are, it took me some years to convince Australia Post to give me a discounted rates account however, not being a business, I don't have an ABN # and without that, they don't open accounts to anyone.

They saw how much money I was putting in their pockets and after lots of discussions, they accepted to give me a cash account, which means that, you pay on the spot for everytime you post something however, I was offered  discount rates for international, only and I have to send a minimum of $5,000 of postage value each year, whatever falls short, I have to pay the difference.

The discounts work on about 50% of the regular prices, for all the posting options, this is what I was looking for for years, as I didn't agree with the ridiculous prices I had to charge so then anything overseas.  Some people didn't seem to mind as they were getting good value for the money still but others did find hard to pay such shipping costs for only a few blanks so, I arrisk to have to pay whatever is missing from the minimum set amount of expenditure with Australia post for International parcels but, I took that risk knowing that ship that discounted amount, would represent twice as much as I ever posted, and I never got near that amount, the $5,000 international shipping expenditure what what some of my best years were so, a big risk for me indeed.

So, I did what I had to do to offers the lower shipping amounts possible, I started charging, the exact amount I had to pay at the Post Office counter, even though I have to fill this large form, exactly the same as any account with Australia Post, that was the only reference the have of the correct amounts paid each day, and this form is a nightmare and time consuming to but still, I accept to do it, for the benefit of anyone that ordered blanks from me, from overseas.

Like anyone else that has to pack things to send away, packaging costs aren't cheap, I buy the boxes, bags (various sizes), tape bubblewrap and all the other stuff necessary in bulk, trying to save some money but when I do, the bills run in the many hundred of dollars however, a small parcel can possibly cost about $2 in packaging but, multiplied by lots of them, it make up for a considerable constant expense, and most people won't even think of that but, you got to do what you got to do, and I'm not complaining, just stating the obvious!

But, what I am trying to say in relation to the shipping charges that some people charge when orders are made, even though, they have huge discounts, some as high as 80% as was mentioned here and still charge the full amount to their customers, and call it just normal business profit, that I do not agree with, and discusses me considerably, I see it as a rip-off in disguise.  How about passing some of the offered savings to their customers...???? How much more greed can some people/business think they can get away with...??? is that called "business"...??? not in my books, I have a word for that, and that is "theft", pure and simple.

Anyone that I find trying to do business with me, with those principles, ain't have a chance in hell to get a cent from me, period...!

Up here, in the land of OZ, we have a saying that goes well with the sentiment and principals I believe relevant, we call it "fair deal...!"

How can some people be so ruthless...???

Cheers
George


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 12, 2014)

I have checked with the USPS in the past.

They DO offer discounted postage, when you reach a quarter million dollars a year in postage cost-------ExoticBlanks does several thousand dollars a month, but we are still WELL SHORT of $200+ grand a year.

If you all place lots of orders, we may get there in my lifetime!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

THANKS AGAIN, to those who ARE building our business!!
Ed & Dawn


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Profit Center*

Many businesses do consider shipping and handling a profit center....Why not?  

Small businesses usually can't do that because they don't ship enough to get the heavy discounts.  

But, nevertheless, out going shipping and/or postage is the biggest expense in my business other than inventory costs.  I'm not as big as ExoticBlanks so it only costs me $500/$600 per month...Still that is a significent percentage of my gross sales including shipping charges.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 12, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the large video box.  As mentioned previously, it ships for the same price as the small flat rate box but is something like 40 in³ bigger.
> ...


I only looked it up for Ireland, since that was the OP's home country.


----------



## wyone (Sep 12, 2014)

I have to say, particularly USPS really needs to work with customers who do a LOT of shipping.  It would make more sense to have a quantity rather than dollar value be a determining factor in shipping costs.  I know I have put together orders and was ready to purchase until I figured the shipping costs were almost as much as my item costs, and then I decided not to order.  I know USPS says they need to have those rates to pay costs, but to me, sometimes lower costs might generate higher volume.  I know..  they probably have hundreds of people doing the math to figure out costs, but just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2014)

Small Flat rate box the limit on value is $400 or the amount set by the receiving country whichever is less. The weight limit is 4 pounds.Both are regardless of whether it is the Video Box or regular SFRB.  I can usually get about 50% more kits in a video box.

You can also use first class parcel international and it *might* be cheaper, depending on the weight/size.  But that can be shipped surface mail which can add a long time to the delivery schedule.

Returns from international buyers can be a real pain...taking months.


----------

